# Contrôler son Mac depuis un mobile bluetooth



## Damze (16 Juin 2009)

Salut à tous, 

Je possède actuellement un Sony Ericsson K550i, j'avais vu chez un pote que la fonction "télécommande bluetooth" (menu Loisir/télécommande) pouvait être utilisé pour controler un PC à distance. 
J'aimerais savoir s'il est possible de faire de même avec un Mac ?


----------



## twinworld (18 Juin 2009)

http://www.macg.co/news/voir/126210/iphone-une-telecommande-de-luxe


----------

